# Rolling Relics/Cyclone Coaster, Yosemite Valley Ride 2017



## cyclingday (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Cory (May 21, 2017)

I was stoked to have Hippy Mike along for the trip this year!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 21, 2017)

Gotta crack up looking at Steve out in the swamp in the 10th picture.it didn't look so bad until your feet got wet.LOL.


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Robertriley (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2017)

Great pics Marty. I know as soon as I show Heidi these she is going to want to do this one next year! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2017)

A good time was had by all!


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (May 21, 2017)

Kind of bummed I didn't go but midget wrestling was a blast. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 21, 2017)

Here's a few..


----------



## Oldbikes (May 21, 2017)

Wow! Great pics! Looks like a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 21, 2017)

Holy Yosemite Sam! Looks like another incredible ride..  Maybe next year...Very cool photos...Good job!


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy V (May 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> A good time was had by all!View attachment 469980 View attachment 469985 View attachment 469986 View attachment 469987



Great pictures!  I have not been to Yosemite in years. This is beautiful, and looks like great fun!  Good people, cool bikes, and good scenery.  Another good reason to come back to California.. It's going on the list of things I want to do. And I would think a good time of year to go, to beat the summer tourist crowd. Looks like you had the place to yourselves.


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 21, 2017)

Meanwhile on the road to Hana ......


----------



## Cory (May 21, 2017)

MRG, Tripple3, Hippy Mike and I flew up to Yosemite from Huntington Beach in my Prius. 800 miles round trip. Many belly laughs were had. Avg. 29 miles to gallon. The worst I have ever achieved in my fuel miser. I guess the extra 1500 pounds and wind blocks I bolted to the roof took there tool. I always get about 43 mpg's, but I digress. Once we got to the park and checked in on Friday we immediately went for a ride around the park. Good warm up for the Saturday festivities, which were epic! We rode are old bike's all day Saturday between eating and laughing. I started riding at 5:30 am and did not get back to the room until 9:30 at night. I want to thank the great folks that put this together, I will never forget my weekend out.


----------



## Cory (May 21, 2017)

Some pictures of us goofing around [emoji23] 





















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 21, 2017)

Good times, incredible scenery, great bikes and the best people


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2017)

Oh man i miss this ride and my California brethrens! I love the classic MRG mountain biking pic! Ha! Great pics and weather!


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2017)

I had an awesome time. Thanks Cory for driving! The little black Prius is an amazing vehicle.
Thanks everyone for posting the pictures.
I took a few but the pictures don't even come close to the beauty of Yosemite Valley.




Glad to catch Hippie Mike doing the track stand in front of the deer checking him out















First sighting of the Robin in the Yosemite Valley


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2017)

The picture of Hippie Mike holding his head is trying to keep it from spinning around











There were a couple rare Elgin's in the valley this weekend; and several birdwatchers


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2017)

Another epic ( THE MOST EPIC ) ride, great job Cyclone Coasters/Rolling Relics ( Slick, Brian, Frank and everybody that helped out), old and new friends,  Great weather and food and of course unbelievable waterfalls/scenery added up to a great weekend, and even Cory (our chauffeur) couldn't keep the irrepressible triple three out of the wind



View attachment 470088 





View attachment 470087


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

Epic as usual.
I'll post some more tomorrow, I just got home, I'm going to go to bed!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2017)

BIG thanks to Slick, Frank, Brian, Steve, George and especially those who joined me in celebrating such a beautiful event. Hoping all the roads with be straightened out by next year. That traffic inside the park was a real bummer. See you next year!
Few more pics...


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2017)

Wow, what an adventure!! Beautiful pics Marty. Spectacular views and sweet bikes, doesn't get any better!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)

*Yosemite 2017 - check - Another Epic ride with the Cali Cartel in Yosemite this year .. The best Yosemite ride & experience to date  with the record year of snowfall now starting to melt making the streams rivers lakes & falls the best they've been in many years & the clear blue skies with temps in the mid 80"s in the Yosemite valley for the Saturday ride & event that ended up at the picnic area for some Brauts on the BBQ with Yosemite Falls in the background ... Thanks to everyone who helped out & made this another spectacular event from the CYCLONE COASTER & ROLLING RELICS families ... Great memories with everyone once again .. Here are some of my pics of the day .. Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (May 22, 2017)

Great weekend with good friends


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)

*YOSEMITE -- SUNDAY -- DAY 2 
Make the most of the weekend since you made the 6 - 7 hour trek to be up here anyways - Cory & the gang stayed in Yosemite & keyed us in to the fact that parking filled up really fast this year - A much busier park for sure this year due to the great weather 

Last year it was snowing a few days before we arrived & it was cold cold cold

To assure a parking spot & very little traffic we left around 7 am from our hotel outside the park to arrive at around 7:30 am - parked it - ate food in the cafe right by the parking - then rode 

The parking lot was full by 8:10 am with those arriving later for the ride spent 2 - 4 hours in traffic into Yosemite & trying to find a spot to park which was a nightmare too 

With Yosemite you have very little if any modern conveniences with cell phone & internet reception almost obsolete - which makes it difficult to reach one another - On the upside you are in one of the most spectacular National Parks in the world seeing nature at it best - Plan to arrive early & make the most of what mother nature presents to you here at Yosemite 

Thanks again to everyone making this vintage bicycle ride a special ride indeed - Ride Vintage - Frank  *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)

*The pic below is the small Tri Tip sandwich we look forward to on the drive to these family rides & the way back @ either the Firestone Grill in Bakersfield - the Bulldog Grill in Fresno - owned by the same owners - same menu - insanely great to eat - consistent quality & quick spot on service 
*


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *The pic below is the small Tri Tip sandwich we look forward to on the drive to these family rides & the way back @ either the Firestone Grill in Bakersfield - the Bulldog Grill in Fresno - owned by the same owners - same menu - insanely great to eat - consistent quality & quick spot on service
> *
> View attachment 470278




my guts hurt just looking at that sandwich. they're so good you eat the whole thing, and then have to be carried out on a stretcher!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

a few years ago, I began taking photos of some of the guys taking photos of the bikes. I've begun to like them more than the photos of the bikes themselves. here are a couple photos of a boy and his bicycle.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 22, 2017)

Few things are more special than a boy and his Bluebird!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

a couple of outstanding old Elgins... and a Huffy


----------



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 470246 View attachment 470242 View attachment 470243 View attachment 470244 View attachment 470245




I like the pic where Marty is lecturing Jim and the other fella on the virtues of Huffmans over all other brands V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

the view from the top.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

How to make a Bluebird look amazing.
Step one, put it in an amazing setting.
Step two, put a Huffy in front of it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

well, I suppose this is a photo of a rock...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

a Huffy so hot it can only be parked next to running water!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2017)

*Shawn .. what you're actually witnessing in this pic is a shot of Marty in a ... well before this ... never seen " behind the Cali Cartel " strategy meeting for the 2017 fiscal year ... which by the end - an " agreement " was written in the ledger 

It was one of my favorite pics of the day too ... Ride Vintage - Frank 



 *


----------



## island schwinn (May 22, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 22, 2017)

What a fantastic looking ride, I would love join you all next year!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 22, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Gotta crack up looking at Steve out in the swamp in the 10th picture.it didn't look so bad until your feet got wet.LOL.




Totally worth it!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 22, 2017)

Even for a novice cameraphoneographer like me, it is very difficult to take a bad photo in this place.
Thank you again everyone for the invitation.


----------



## slick (May 22, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for coming out. It was an epic ride once again. Special thanks to our chef George for releiving us from cooking this year which helped out a ton, Frank for bringing the brauts, and to the multiple others that brought other food, snacks, and adult beverages. 

Everyone on the ride came from hours away from all directions of the state and I thank you all. We had 35 riders this year which was perfect. The path ways through the park can't handle a bunch of bikes so this ride is an invite only event with a mandatory "ride vintage" theme. So i respectfully ask that all invites go through me so we continue to respect the park and the thousands of other tourists there to enjoy it as well. We don't need it to get out of hand with hundreds of bikes. 

Unfortunately I only took a fee photos tgis year but thanks again for sharing your photos and see you all again soon.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 22, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> What a fantastic looking ride, I would love join you all next year!



sorry, by invitation only. that's one of the things Don Marty was discussing with Don Jim. the "Cartel" will have to decide if you're in or out.


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 22, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> BIG thanks to Slick, Frank, Brian, Steve, George and especially those who joined me in celebrating such a beautiful event. Hoping all the roads with be straightened out by next year. That traffic inside the park was a real bummer. See you next year!
> Few more pics...
> 
> View attachment 470096
> ...




And thanks to you and Jon! For helping with the bikes. We are so grateful 
I will never forget these great moments. I didn't take many pics. I just took it all in ...I didn't want the weekend to end. Started the weekend laughing and ended the same. Great people


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 22, 2017)

slick said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming out. It was an epic ride once again. Special thanks to our chef George for releiving us from cooking this year which helped out a ton, Frank for bringing the brauts, and to the multiple others that brought other food, snacks, and adult beverages.
> 
> Everyone on the ride came from hours away from all directions of the state and I thank you all. We had 35 riders this year which was perfect. The path ways through the park can't handle a bunch of bikes so this ride is an invite only event with a mandatory "ride vintage" theme. So i respectfully ask that all invites go through me so we continue to respect the park and the thousands of other tourists there to enjoy it as well. We don't need it to get out of hand with hundreds of bikes.
> 
> Unfortunately I only took a fee photos tgis year but thanks again for sharing your photos and see you all again soon. View attachment 470636 View attachment 470638 View attachment 470641 View attachment 470642 View attachment 470643




Thank you so much slick 
Now back to work :-/ to save for next year! :-D


----------



## cyclingday (May 22, 2017)

My vote for the best picture taken, is this one by Island Schwinn.
Only Brian, aka Island Schwinn is in the picture, so I'm assuming it was taken by his gal, Lola.
Great shot!
This is what it's all about.


----------



## Jimmy V (May 22, 2017)

Fabulous pictures!  Thanks for posting these. And nice to read the accounts of the laughs and the good time.
When looking at the photos at first, it looked like you all had the place to yourselves...but maybe not when I read about the traffic and parking issues, and wondered about how it would be to ride in the park. So I can understand the desire to be invitation only to keep the rider count reasonable. Happy for you all, hope that you all had a safe trip home. Hope to make a Coaster ride this fall... meanwhile I'll look at Lake Michigan.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 22, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> My vote for the best picture taken, is this one by Island Schwinn.
> Only Brian, aka Island Schwinn is in the picture, so I'm assuming it was taken by his gal, Lola.
> Great shot!
> This is what it's all about.
> View attachment 470679



If you squint your eyes and look past those trees in the distance, you can see me in line looking for a parking spot


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2017)

I'm really surprised that I didn't get a hand written personal invitation in the mail for this ride. .............................


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2017)

some stragglers


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2017)

more


----------



## island schwinn (May 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> My vote for the best picture taken, is this one by Island Schwinn.
> Only Brian, aka Island Schwinn is in the picture, so I'm assuming it was taken by his gal, Lola.
> Great shot!
> This is what it's all about.
> View attachment 470679



actually have to give credit to my friends wife,Diana.but it is a nice shot.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2017)

more


----------



## Jarod24 (May 23, 2017)

Awesome pics everyone! I need to make it out there for this next year!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2017)

more


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2017)

last couple...at least I think they are


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 23, 2017)

Great pictures Scott!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> My vote for the best picture taken, is this one by Island Schwinn.
> Only Brian, aka Island Schwinn is in the picture, so I'm assuming it was taken by his gal, Lola.
> Great shot!
> This is what it's all about.
> View attachment 470679




Absolutely


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> My vote for the best picture taken, is this one by Island Schwinn.
> Only Brian, aka Island Schwinn is in the picture, so I'm assuming it was taken by his gal, Lola.
> Great shot!
> This is what it's all about.
> View attachment 470679



just goes to show you, all that scenery, and the best thing there was the people!


----------



## island schwinn (May 23, 2017)

Hope those who tried it liked it.fruits of my other passion,deer hunting.just a note,I'm better at bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 23, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Great pictures Scott!  Thank you for posting.



someone here says my photos suck, but someone had to document the event.


----------



## slick (May 25, 2017)

Nothing beats a wedding proposal photo bombing a Huffman Belknap @37fleetwood  lol


----------



## JAF/CO (May 25, 2017)

I  had a great time as always getting ready for SF in July   Thank to every one JIM 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

